# Can anyone ID this stove?



## LT1Pat (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm having a rough time finding any company name on this stove. All I found was a patent number written on the backside of the door. The patent number is 4206743 but after searching for the inventors name it currently looks like he's a trucker now. The main reason I'm trying to ID is it that the left door glass is missing. I took out the right door and it's really just a thin layer of what appears to be clear ceramic sheet about the thickness of some thick paper. Is there a place I can just order some new plastic? Also, the blower motors don't work and I removed them to look up the part numbers and nothing comes up. It's a gould fan # 991-4479 type "b-xf-tp" but google shows nothing.


----------



## woodhound (Jan 28, 2010)

We just jerked one of those big boys out not too long ago.  I believe is is made by fisher.  I grabbed the fans out of the thing and threw them in the shed.  If you could post a picture of the fans I will see if they are  the same thing.  They might be something someone made fit but I don't think so.


----------



## LT1Pat (Jan 28, 2010)

Excellent, when I get home I'll post a pic, I can't find the fans anywhere.


----------



## woodhound (Jan 28, 2010)

It's to bad the scrap guys came last week, I could have gotten the glass from it too


----------



## webbie (Jan 28, 2010)

Defiance Masters Choice Insert.
long out of business, of course.
Same company that made Volcano furnaces.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Defiance_Company/

Next.......


----------



## webbie (Jan 28, 2010)

The doors should have regular ceramic glass which can be ordered from various sources. You need to make up a pattern.....
You should be able to use various fans to replace those - look at the Graingers catalog, etc.


----------



## latitude45 (Jan 28, 2010)

I saw one of these on CL last week.


----------



## rdust (Jan 28, 2010)

I knew these guys would hook you up!  

Rick(from mm)


----------



## cmonSTART (Jan 28, 2010)

You scare me sometimes, Craig!


----------



## webbie (Jan 28, 2010)

Old guys and trivia, you know!

Look at the top plate of that stove - 5/16 or thicker. If you moved some of them, you would remember too....

If you want to get even scarier, some little nitpicks with that model - originally the glass was only held in with "tinnerman" clips...those push-on do-dads that are used for little toys (wagon wheels) and some car decorative parts. The heat made them fail.......

The upper baffle was made of ceramic board which tended to come out of place and fall down since it was so lightweight.


----------



## LT1Pat (Jan 29, 2010)

Any opinions on whether or not it's a decent stove or is it just junk?



			
				Webmaster said:
			
		

> Old guys and trivia, you know!
> 
> Look at the top plate of that stove - 5/16 or thicker. If you moved some of them, you would remember too....
> 
> ...


----------



## LT1Pat (Jan 29, 2010)

I just read the specs, 460lbs

Here's the fan


----------



## webbie (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, it was total top of the line when it came out...or at least promoted as such. It was claimed to have a great secondary burn, etc.

It certainly was not built cheaply.

BUT, back then was before everyone used chimney relining and, as a result, many chimneys did not have enough draft to make this sucker work right. 

With a really good draft and full chimney reline, it might just kick butt.


----------



## LT1Pat (Jan 29, 2010)

And to comment on the clips the right door still had that crappy clip holding in the plastic! That plastic must not be original either so I probably have to get both sets of glass for it. Should I be able to see if the upper baffle is still in there? Any ideas where I should start looking for glass or custom glass cutting places?



			
				Webmaster said:
			
		

> Old guys and trivia, you know!
> 
> Look at the top plate of that stove - 5/16 or thicker. If you moved some of them, you would remember too....
> 
> ...


----------



## webbie (Jan 29, 2010)

RE; Fan....
some of these look similar
http://www.woodstove-parts.com/photo2_1.html

also, an old insert called Glacier Bay used something similar - maybe even the Vermont Castings Winterwarm blowers are close.


----------



## LT1Pat (Jan 29, 2010)

What if you have a massive chimney?

I don't really want to spend too much money considering I use geothermal but I think it would be cool to get this running to sometimes supplement the heat. The chimney goes right through the floor into the basement where the stove is. 











			
				Webmaster said:
			
		

> Well, it was total top of the line when it came out...or at least promoted as such. It was claimed to have a great secondary burn, etc.
> 
> It certainly was not built cheaply.
> 
> ...


----------



## webbie (Jan 29, 2010)

I you mod the stove so you can hook up a direct connect to past the damper area - and you block off the damper with a block off plate, a chimney of that height should do the job. This assumes that chimney is in good shape and safe.
Since this unit had a 8" chimney and that is an interior chimney, you should be in the ball park of proper operation. The main thing is a good seal and direct connection. We installed some of these in marginal chimneys and the results were not good - it needs a decent draft.


----------



## crane (Oct 23, 2010)

LT1PAT,

Did you ever find a replacement blower that worked well for this stove.  I purchased one of these stoves and it didn't come with a blower.  I have been trying to find a blower that will work but I have been doing it blind since I have no visual on what kind of blower it came with(until now).  It would be great if you or someone else that has purchased one could send me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 23, 2010)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> *Old guys and trivia, you know!*
> 
> Look at the top plate of that stove - 5/16 or thicker. If you moved some of them, you would remember too....
> 
> ...



What do you mean "old guys?" You are still young Craig. Just mature.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Oct 23, 2010)

The Baffle in mine is steel!

Crane, did you get it up and running yet?

Cheers Hiram


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2010)

Measure the blower wheel section. Depending on how much space there is underneath, you may be able to adapt  a blower like the model B22508 on this page:
http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/fasco/fasco_blower.htm

Or perhaps one of these Fasco blowers will fit in there:

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/4852/23054/Replacement-Stove-Blowers/Fasco-Stove-Blower.html
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/4852/632642/Replacement-Stove-Blowers/Stove-Blower-Kit.html
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/4852/638042/Replacement-Stove-Blowers/Stove-Blower.html

If all else fails, take it into a good electric motor shop and ask them to rebuild it for you or provide a replacement.


----------



## Qcgirl (Oct 23, 2010)

I love all this old stove talk. 
You guys and your ingenuity and knowledge always amaze and interest me.

This is a great site.
Privelige Gents.


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2010)

Hiram,

I fired this thing up once just to see what it was like.  It worked great and it seems one could really get the heat cranking out of it with some small adjustments.   It looks like there is all kinds of places you guys know of that will get me a blower that I can make work. Thanks.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Oct 25, 2010)

Good to hear!

As Craig stated the stove was pretty advanced for the time period. Once she gets up to temperature put it in the "Low Burn" position and watch the secondaries in the top windows. :cheese: 

That stove saved my butt in a 6 day power outage, after a nasty ice storm in February 1996. My neighbors house got down to 46°F  while my Grandmother and I stayed toasty warm!

Your going to have to report back on how it works for you this Winter. 

That stove is what started my wood heating obsession. I'm really happy that you got her installed.


----------



## Dave NGA (Nov 3, 2010)

I just picked up one of these oldie, but hopefully, goodies. Complete with blowers and all the glass. Nice to see there is a forum to see what others are up to.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Nov 3, 2010)

Dave, 
congrats! 
Let us know how it works for you.
Cheers,Hiram


----------



## Dave NGA (Nov 3, 2010)

In a pervious post, Craig mentions an light weight ceramic "upper baffle". I'm wondering now if this puppy I picked up has that. With an old Vermont Casting I have, there is a damper of sorts that forces the flame to the back for the secondary burn. The Defiance unit looks like it has a chamber for secondary burn, but there appears to be no control handle or method to divert the flame into a different direction into any different chambers for the second burn. It looks like it just goes straight up but around an upper steal plate baffle. Maybe I just am not getting how the secondary burn is supposed to work on this model. Anybody got a clue for me? Dave


----------



## Dolmar7900 (Feb 12, 2014)

Dave NGA said:


> In a pervious post, Craig mentions an light weight ceramic "upper baffle". I'm wondering now if this puppy I picked up has that. With an old Vermont Casting I have, there is a damper of sorts that forces the flame to the back for the secondary burn. The Defiance unit looks like it has a chamber for secondary burn, but there appears to be no control handle or method to divert the flame into a different direction into any different chambers for the second burn. It looks like it just goes straight up but around an upper steal plate baffle. Maybe I just am not getting how the secondary burn is supposed to work on this model. Anybody got a clue for me? Dave





Dave NGA said:


> In a pervious post, Craig mentions an light weight ceramic "upper baffle". I'm wondering now if this puppy I picked up has that. With an old Vermont Casting I have, there is a damper of sorts that forces the flame to the back for the secondary burn. The Defiance unit looks like it has a chamber for secondary burn, but there appears to be no control handle or method to divert the flame into a different direction into any different chambers for the second burn. It looks like it just goes straight up but around an upper steal plate baffle. Maybe I just am not getting how the secondary burn is supposed to work on this model. Anybody got a clue for me? Dave


----------



## Dolmar7900 (Feb 12, 2014)

These are awesome stoves. I just got one and it really heats the house. It's nice to be able to cook on them and they take huge logs. They don't build them like this anymore.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 12, 2014)

Dolmar7900 said:


> These are awesome stoves. I just got one and it really heats the house. It's nice to be able to cook on them and they take huge logs. They don't build them like this anymore.


That's right! And for a good reason. Huge logs, huge appetite!


----------

